# Thought I had a cedar burl...



## braxusa (Dec 20, 2014)

Just hoping to get some expert advice...

I found a couple of cedar trees with what I thought were burls on the side, but after I cut into the smaller one, it had much less of a burl than I'd hoped. The 'bulb' on the side of the other cedar is pretty big but I'm not sure if it would even be worth cutting now that I've seen what is inside the other one.

I also found what I believe is a fair sized maple burl which I cut out. (pictures aren't in proper order..don't know how that happened...haha)

I also put in a pic of a white oak that is covered in burls. I'm just wondering if it is worthwhile to harvest white oak burls.

I know this is alot for one post.
Thanks very much and Merry Christmas!



 








 

 

 



Merry Christmas Everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 20, 2014)

Michael - This is probably best asked in the logging section. Those are the guys with the expert knowledge on the subject. Say the word and I'll move it for you. Im good at analyzing burls that come in a box but much less adept at analyzing them on a tree  

The white oak looks like standing dead to me. They are small but I have seen some beeeeyoutifull WO burls. The quantity there might be worth the effort. 
I would say your cedar is a male....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## braxusa (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah...That'd be great if you'd like to move it for me! Thank you!

The WO looks dead to me too, so I guess it won't hurt to fell it huh?

That's interesting about the cedar....so the male cedar makes a less interesting burl? How can I tell which is which?

Thanks so much!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 20, 2014)

I think he was trying (key word) to make a funny based on the way the tree resembled a male. 

That kind of sucks that there's not much in that cedar. The rest looks promising though

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 20, 2014)

I really like the wavy grain in that cedar

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 21, 2014)

I think the cedar could surprise you when it's turned. Some burls are like an onion, rather than the more common burls with eyes and swirly grain. I'm most familiar with spruce burl that has really nice sweeping lines of grain. Here's an example of a spruce burl dyed with blue and green dyes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## justallan (Dec 21, 2014)

The little experience that I have with burls has taught me that even if the burl itself is small, cracked, all bark and inclusions and you feel it is junk then, #1) Someone else thinks it's exactly what they need and #2) Where ever you have a burl on a tree it's going to cause the normal grain of the tree to change causing some character in your boards, and it seems that is what folks are looking for.
As for sawing dead trees, you can use them to learn something, there may be some cool wood in them and worse case scenario, you have firewood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## braxusa (Dec 22, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Michael - This is probably best asked in the logging section. Those are the guys with the expert knowledge on the subject. Say the word and I'll move it for you. Im good at analyzing burls that come in a box but much less adept at analyzing them on a tree
> 
> The white oak looks like standing dead to me. They are small but I have seen some beeeeyoutifull WO burls. The quantity there might be worth the effort.
> I would say your cedar is a male....





NYWoodturner said:


> Michael - This is probably best asked in the logging section. Those are the guys with the expert knowledge on the subject. Say the word and I'll move it for you. Im good at analyzing burls that come in a box but much less adept at analyzing them on a tree
> 
> The white oak looks like standing dead to me. They are small but I have seen some beeeeyoutifull WO burls. The quantity there might be worth the effort.
> I would say your cedar is a male....



Thanks for your effort sir. 

That cedar is kinda awkward ain't it? haha


----------

